# At what age do males generally start doing "heart wings"?



## Mystified (Jun 21, 2010)

I saw a cockatiel at the pet store yesterday. It kept doing the heart wings for me and would do a really quiet wolf whistle. It also had solid colored tail feathers already. I asked them how old it was and they said 3-4 months old. Do they display those behaviors that young? Just curious.


----------



## TheRubixHorse (Jun 14, 2010)

My male is 6 months old and is just starting to get his grey feathers in, but he already whistles and does the heart wings, so I'm assuming what they told you for age was about right.


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

They say around 4-6 months they begin to do this so I suspect your bird is around 4 months and yes i quite young, mine is 3-3 and a half months and he has not started so I would think yours is around 4 months.
It is usually when they mature they start to do this and they mature around 4-6 months of age s yes he is young


----------



## Mystified (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks. That helps me a lot. In the last few weeks, I have gone back and forth on the gender of my two cockatiels. In the last couple of weeks, I have been leaning toward the belief that they are both female. Of course, I could still be wrong, as they are five months and four months. However, watching the cockatiel who is obviously male, and not seeing anything close to those behaviors in mine makes me think they are both female. I was really hoping that one of mine was a male, so I could teach it some whistles and words. I wouldn't trade either one of them for the world though. They are both awesome.


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

I am glad to here that


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

My lucky first done the heart wings 2 days ago by watching youtube and he is 5 months this thursday
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V26JmlffpsU
iv played it loads of times for him as he loves it


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

Freddie started doing it by 3 or 3.5 months and started whistling the first week at home, when he was only 2 months. Even if yours are both girls, you needn't completely give up on teaching them to whistle and talk. They say female budgies don't chatter, too, but mine does. Granted, she doesn't talk as much as my boy budgie, but why should she, when she has him to do it for her?  It's at least worth a try.


----------



## Mystified (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for the encouragement. I'll try to teach them.


----------

